# snowboarding trip- Canada



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

If you don't mind an hour drive in the morning then you can find a cheep hotel on Banff Drive in Calgary which is very close to the University of Calgary campus and a few O.K. bars. But you can find whatever you want for clubs in Calgary. Then in the morning, Banff is only an hour away and Lake Louise is only another 1/2hr past Banff. Banff has a few O.K. Bars but accomodation at that time in the season is not going to be cheep.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

You can also head up further north to Marmot Basin in Jasper, Alberta. Not much of a nightlife but lift lines are non-existent if you avoid the lifts hitting the green runs. Alberta is a great place to hit; drinking age is 18 on this side of the Rockies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

the other issue with the banff area resorts around christmas and new years is that they are incredibly busy. longest lift lines i've ever experienced were at sunshine a few years back.


----------

